# The Fire Horse



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I like it! Keep going!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like to hear more!


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

I love it! It's really cool to read a book from a horses point of view. Please write more!


----------

